# My tap water has Ammonia. Water changes with bottled water ok?



## Tropical Trav (Apr 18, 2013)

My 29 gallon tank is currently cycling. Last night my pH was 7.4 (as always), Ammonia .050 ppm. Nitrie 2.0 ppm, Nitrate 20 ppm. I am due for a water change today but my tap water has 0.50 ppm of ammonia in it. I am thinking about just getting 10 gallons of spring water from the grocery store (only .25 cents/ gallon) and using that for water changes. I will test the water but if the pH is close would this be better than using the tap? I have live plants and there is a current picture of my aquarium in my aquarium log if you want to see what I have going on. Just want to know if this is the best thing to do.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would stay with the tap water. A level of 0.5 ammonia is not that high, and the live plants and bacteria will easily deal with this and very quickly.

The initial influx ammonia at each water change is the only real concern, and to deal with this you might look at using a water conditioner that detoxifies ammonia along with chlorine, etc. Some do, it will say on the label. They do this by changing the toxic ammonia into non-toxic ammonium. Plants grab ammonium fast as their nitrogen source, and bacteria will take up ammonia/ammonium interchangeably, which ever is present.

Some might correctly say that even this latter suggestion is not really necessary, given the low level, but it may be best to be cautious rather than risky. Ammonia is highly toxic to fish. In water with an acidic pH, ammonia automatically changes into ammonium, but you have slightly basic (pH 7.4) water so I would use the conditioner and feel safer.

Another problem with bottled water is that it may contain other stuff as bad or worse. "Spring water" is likely to have minerals in it, and these add TDS (total dissolved solids) which certainly affect fish. "Pure" bottled water such as RO or distilled can work but over time it will deplete the aquarium of necessary minerals. Your tap water is probably better suited all round.

Byron.


----------



## Tropical Trav (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Byron. I will stick with the tap water. My only concern is that while the tank is still cycling Ammonia has consistently been at 0.50 ppm. The fish seem fine and happy and I do use Prime now with every water change. I fill the bucket, add prime, and add the water to the tank. Hopefully once i am fully cycled the ammonia will go to 0 and then the added ammonia with water changes will be dealt with using Prime and then the plants


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Tropical Trav said:


> Thanks Byron. I will stick with the tap water. My only concern is that while the tank is still cycling Ammonia has consistently been at 0.50 ppm. The fish seem fine and happy and I do use Prime now with every water change. I fill the bucket, add prime, and add the water to the tank. Hopefully once i am fully cycled the ammonia will go to 0 and then the added ammonia with water changes will be dealt with using Prime and then the plants


That is the expectation, yes. Remember that when Prime or other products change ammonia to ammonium, it still reads as "ammonia" with the API and similar test kits. When the tank is settled, it would be worth checking ammonia daily after the weekly water change to see how long "ammonia" is still detectable.

Byron.


----------



## Tropical Trav (Apr 18, 2013)

i will do that. Thanks a lot


----------

